# Windows 10 Maus hängt



## DanielpunktD (26. Februar 2018)

*Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Hallo ich habe seit einiger zeit ein problem mit meiner maus und zwar in dem sinne das der maus zeiger im normalen betrieb gelegentlich kurz hängt bzw so ruckelt(passiert meistens auch nur wen ich was öffne) aber das ist nicht das haupt Problem. Das Hauptproblem bei der sache ist das es in spielen teilweise noch schlimmer ist den da passiert es das die Maus je nach spiel und auch je nach situation im spiel mal auch relativ stark hängt bzw ruckelt vorallem fällt mir das in rainbow six siege auf was ich im moment spiele das die Maus im multiplayer modus sich allgemein ziemlich hackelig anfühlt und dan passiert es auch noch das sie manchmal für paar sekunden einfriert komplett ohne das ich was machen kann (wen ich in rainbow die offline situationen spiele fühlt sich die maus viel besser an). So ein einfrieren passiert bei mir aber wen dann auch nur in spielen und nicht aus fem Deskop. Und in solchen situationen wen die maus hängt ist auch kein frame einbruch zu sehen und auch so wirken die spiel umgebungen sehr flüssig nur die maus hängt halt ihrgendwie manchmal. Aber was noch wichtig zu wissen ist das ich diese probleme nicht habe wen ich mit einem controller spiele da hängt nie was.  


Treiber und ähnliches hab ich schon alles gecheckt Windows ist auch aktuell
 auch sowas wie im geräte manager die treiber zu deinstellieren und neu zu Installieren hab ich schon gemacht 

Meine Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690k
GPU: R9 390
Mainboard: Asrock b85m pro 3

und ansonsten übertaktet ist auch nix die probleme tauchten aus dem nix auf mitten als ich GTA online gespielt habe


----------



## Braineater (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Hab letztens erst von einem  ähnlichen Problem gelesen, dort war die Lösung recht simpel. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob das bei dir vll auch hilft:

Versuche erstmal den USB Port zu wechseln!

Falls das nichts bringt, dann gehe mal in den Geräte-Manager und klappe dort das Eingabegeräte Menü aus. Anschließend gehst du mal jeden Eintrag durch und nimmst jeden haken raus bei "Computer kann Gerät ausschalten, um Enrgie zu sparen"

Schau mal ob das vll hilft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Wie heißt die Maus?


----------



## buxtehude (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Das letzte* Windows 10 Update vom 13.0.2018* verursacht viele Probleme bei USB Anschlüssen bzw. an den angeschlossenen Geräten:

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4074588/windows-10-update-kb4074588

Daher:
Windows Updates -> von automatisch auf *manuell *stellen

Dann: 
letztes Update *deinstallieren

Und auf einen offiziellen Fix von Microsoft warten...*


----------



## JackA (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Ich habe Win 10 komplett aktuell und keine USB Probleme. hmmm.
Kann auch sein, da das Problem häufiger auftritt, wenn unter Last gearbeitet wird, dass das Netzteil nen Hau hat.
Du kannst auch mal versuchen, alle andere Geräte von USB zu trennen auch die Tastatur, und dann nur die Maus selbst in besagten Spielen nutzen (halt bissl rumzielen ohne zu laufen).


----------



## DanielpunktD (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Hab ich schon versucht bringt nix


----------



## DanielpunktD (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

hab ich schon probiert bringt nix


----------



## DanielpunktD (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

logitech g402


----------



## buxtehude (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Ist eine Antivirensoftware installiert und aktiv?
Sämtliche Energiesparoptionen für USB Anschlüsse deaktiviert?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Ist die Maus auszuschließen? Wie alt die ist oder sonst was ist egal, Kabelbruch kann immer passieren.

Die Maus mal an einem anderen PC testen, um wenigstens erstmal irgendwas auszuschließen.
An der Software rumdoktern würde ich mir sparen, da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten aber im Falle eines mechanischen Problems hast du am Schluss, neben der defekten Maus auch ein "zerfi***es Windows. Muss man sich nicht antun.




buxtehude schrieb:


> Ist eine Antivirensoftware installiert und aktiv?
> Sämtliche Energiesparoptionen für USB Anschlüsse deaktiviert?



Mal ernsthaft, er schreibt, dass ihm das mitten im GTA V spielen störend aufgefallen ist.
Die von dir genannten Dienste treten da komplett in den Hintergrund. Alles andere wäre ein K.O. Kriterium für einen Antivirusdienst, sowie die Energiespardienst. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen sinnvollen Zusammenhang aufzeigen, ich sehe keinen sry.

Ich tippe auf eine defektes Kabel, fertig.

Maus einfach woanders testen und fertig.


----------



## DanielpunktD (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

anti viren ist instaliert ich habe avira und energieoptionen sind auch deaktivirt


----------



## DanielpunktD (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

ich erkenne ja auch keinen zusammenhang das ist ja das problem aber wie erkennt man kabelbruch ist das von aussen sichtbar


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

War klar, mit dem BullshitBingo findet man auch keine Fehler.

Hast du die Maus jetzt mal an einem anderen PC getestet? 
Oder eine andere Maus am jetzigen USB Port?

Falls nicht könnte nach wie vor einfach nur die Maus defekt sein. (Kabelbruch)

Aber vielleicht findest du noch irgendeine versteckte Win10 Option die nix bewirkt aber schick aussieht, je nach dem was deine Ziele sind.


----------



## justme (6. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Das gleiche Problem hab ich zurzeit auch, die Maus wirkt manchmal extrem schwammig..
Hab mal den Maustreiber deinstalliert, und wieder neu drauf -> Problem bleibt..


----------



## JackA (6. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Windows hat von Haus aus die Mausbeschleunigung aktiviert, die mal deaktivieren und checken ob Speed bei 6/11 steht.


----------



## justme (6. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Maus hängt*

Anbei noch ein Link: Microsoft Update behebt USB-Probleme in Windows 10 | ZDNet.de
Eventuell hilft das ja, hab das Update allerdings noch nicht installiert.

Edit:

Installiert das Update nicht, es folgen evtl. neue Bugs dadurch, es wird schon davor gewarnt..

Also, abwarten und Tee trinken


----------

